# Fuente regulable sin transformador controlada con pic 16f877



## daniel1985 (May 15, 2008)

No se si sera muy ambicioso pero nada es facil en esta vida. He leido algunos foros y he pensado en esto, y quisiera saber su opinion y de ser posible que me ayuden para poder realizarlo en baquelita

es de 1.2 a 20v y quiero sacarle 1 amperio

utlizo el lm317 y lo regulo con un potenciometro digital, el otro lm es para alimentar al pic, 4066b.


----------



## daniel1985 (May 19, 2008)

Le tengo armado en un proto, esta rectificada con zener de 33v, le he puesto uno de 39v pero cuando vario la resistencia con el CI 4066B a la salida no superalos 15 voltios, en el datasheet dice que puede salir hasta 33v de un LM317. 
la verdad creo que el problema esta en la fuente, en la parte del zener creo que por ahi se desvia casi toda la corriente y no entra suficiente al LM317,
MI PREGUNTA ES COMO SOLUCIONO ESTO, PORQUE MI SALIDA NO PASA DE 15 VOLTIOS? Y PARA AUMENTAR LA CORRIENTE A LA SALIDA DEL LM, CREO BASTARIA CON UN TRANSISTOR?
el potenciometro utiliza el 4066b que es Multiplexor Analogo segun se, le probe y si funciona bien. le controlo por el momento con switchs.


----------



## LaloMon (Jun 20, 2008)

lo que yo quiero es realizar es una fuente con un pic 16f877 ... a lo que voy es que en el programa del pic es detectar el cruce por cero de la señal senoidal y cuando detecte el cruce hacer que salga el voltaje... yo voy a tener un voltaje de referencia que va de 0 - 5 v en otra enrtada del pic... pero mi duda es como hacer para que el pic detecte el cruce por cero... 


Me pueden ayudar ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fitocondria (Jun 26, 2008)

Te recomendaría que bajaras de la página de ON SEMI el manual de fuentes de alimentación y el manual de triac y scr, por lo que veo le hacen falta algunas cosas a tu diagrama para darle mayor seguridad y un poce de robuztes.

Por ejemplo, un circuito con scr despues de tus diodos o incluso un triac antes de estos, para eliminar los picos de corriente, una resistencia de potencia para ayudar a que el zener tenga una mejor calidad de vida que en ciertos casos se podría calentar, pero sería una mejor especificación del tipo de componentes, corrientes soportadas por los componentes, para lo que son los componentes de entrada en la línea de alimentación.

sobre la entrada hacia las fuentes de alimentación, se recomienda unos diodos a la entrada de los reguladores de voltaje antes  de los transistores de potencia, para evitar el retorno de corriente. Pero todo esto que te digo viene en los manuales que te recomiendo. Dejame ver si los puedo subir o por lo menos enviarte la dirección.

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/HBD855-D.PDF

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/HB206-D.PDF

Si solo vas a sacar un amperio podrías no utilizar los transistores de potencia que estan antes de los lm317k no se si ese modelo maneja hasta un amper pero si hay modelos del lm317 que manejan un amper. Acabo de revisar la hoja de datos del lm317 y podrías cambiar el lm317k por el lm317T el cual maneja la misma cantidad de corriente 1.5 Amperes pero tiene una presentación más comoda para su manejo tanto en protoboard como para placa, ya que el K es presentación T0-3 y el T es TO-220.

Sobre la salida de 15 voltios verifica el voltaje de entrada del regulador de voltaje para determinar si recibe el voltaje necesario en la entrada como para entregar a la salida el voltaje que tú deseas. Y segundo mide la resistencia equivalente que presenta el integrado hacia el circuito y realiza el calculo para saber si es suficiente para que regule hasta el voltaje deseado.

Tengo dudas sobre tu cruce por cero, por que cuando mencionas que tienes referencia de 0 a 5 voltios, ¿Estas indicando que vas a emplear el convertidor analógico a digital? o ¿quieres emplear un contador que inicie cuando vaja de 5 volts y que termine cuando llega a 5 voltios y por división de tiempo calcules el cruce por cero?. Si no es ninguno de los dos lo que puedes hacer es un comparador cuando sea 0 marque un uno. ¿Cómo? Con una compuerta y emplea el  contador. Pero sin más referencia de que es lo que quieres hacer, no se me ocurre como ayudarte


----------

